# Advise about IUI and periods please.



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, just trying to gather a bit of info as this is my first IUI ... but I appreciate everyone is different. 

I had 10 shots of menopur + a trigger of Ovitrelle. My procedure was 10 days ago and I had a 2nd Ovitrelle on Monday. I've been having VERY bad cramping for 24 hours :-( 

I'm not due to test until a week tomorrow, could this be my period? I won't be heart broken if you girls say it is, I'm the sort of person who likes to be prepared!

Many thanks,
Hels.


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok, so my cramping started Wed after lunch and it's now Fri ... and I'm still experiencing so much cramping. I go to sleep in pain and wake up in pain, even burst into tears this morning because it's still there ... please, has anyone experienced this?
Hels.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

Hels I've not had 2nd shot of orvitelle with my iui but I started cramping on wed which was my otd and this morning was so bad I nearly called in sick but it eased off so went on and I got a false negative got tested again today and waiting on clinic phoning but since got full on af this afternoon I would say be prepared for BFN...don't take  my wod for it tho as every1 is different

really hope it's not tho, good luck x


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Shell, I'm still getting cramps so preparing for AF. I think the 2nd Ovitrelle injection is a bit mean though as I'm now displaying all the early symptoms of pregnancy, but I know it's just the Ovitrelle :-( boooo ... :-(
Hope your ok 
Hels x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck helsb, you can get cramping with early pregnancy too so fingers crossed!


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks bluepumpkin ... fingers crossed, but cramping is so bad I don't think so ... thanks for your reply though, I'll keep this thread posted. My IUI was 11 days ago, but because I had a second Ovitrelle injection 5 days ago I can't test until next Sat ... it's going to be a long wait!
Thanks for the good wishes,
Hels x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you anyway!    xx


----------

